# AFAS FAStrack mobile



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello I was wondering if anyone on here knows how to or know if you can run FAStrack mobile on the iPhone instead of a droid.


----------



## Six (Jun 27, 2014)

Doesn't work on the iphone as far as I know. Hopefully they eventually fix that would help a ton.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I know iPhone has a pruvan app that looks the same as FAStrack but dosent work. I feel the iPhone would have less lag and would be quicker


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I tried using it on my galaxy note 3 but the pictures never upload pain in the ass


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

So how do you upload now ?


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

i upload the pictures from my phone and camera to the computer


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

All that mobile stuff will run your data transfer out very quickly...

We had to go from 4 gigs to 15 and somethimes that is not enough....


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm grandfathered in on AT&T for unlimited data


----------



## Cherrysacs (Feb 19, 2014)

AFAS currently has zero support for IPhone, as for android full support. Another thing new contract between AFAS and clients will have vendors involve the app more, they are talking about even giving vendors more compensation for using the app to do the entire WO on there.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

That would be great. I hate how you have to use two different websites. One for uploading and the other for bids


----------



## Cherrysacs (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah it gets old, the main problem when it comes to Bids/Rehab with AFAS is they have poor communication with their clients so nothing ever gets approved or even considered. It would be nice that if the problem was at high importance you could send it threw the app and it could get reviewed with 24Hrs, but no... You have to drive or whatever all the way home and upload the whole WO and then upload the Bid request and then sit on it for another month.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Exactly but if there is violation then it's approved


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cherrysacs said:


> Yeah it gets old, the main problem when it comes to Bids/Rehab with AFAS is they have poor communication with their clients so nothing ever gets approved or even considered. It would be nice that if the problem was at high importance you could send it threw the app and it could get reviewed with 24Hrs, but no... You have to drive or whatever all the way home and upload the whole WO and then upload the Bid request and then sit on it for another month.



Would be nice to be able to have RepairBase or XactPRM on the app or the ability to login to your respective accounts. Pruvan is awesome. I believe you can buy your own pruvan license for iPhone and link it to AFAS.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah pruvan is basically the same exact thing as FAStrac right? Because pruvan you can get on the iPhone


----------



## Cherrysacs (Feb 19, 2014)

expressreo said:


> Yeah pruvan is basically the same exact thing as FAStrac right? Because pruvan you can get on the iPhone


Hmm.. I need to check this out, I have 2 phones a note 3 with the AFAS APP, and a iPhone 5s with nothing on it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

expressreo said:


> Yeah pruvan is basically the same exact thing as FAStrac right? Because pruvan you can get on the iPhone


Pruvan is the MOBILE app FASTRAC is the desktop


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

expressreo said:


> Exactly but if there is violation then it's approved


 One unspoken Rule to remember at least when I was with them If it is FAS generated it has to follow their guidelines if it is CLIENT generated work orders then YOU CAN dictate pricing !! They told me this by mistake and I took it an ran with it. 

Also Code violations 
Get in GOOD with your Code enforcement person. The ones here had a shovel ready list and it was a CRAZY bid process. Crazy AWESOME for me ! board up windows from outside and screw off every 6" $800 for a house and they paid in a week ! Also when trying to get a bid approved, if you know the officer , when they send the letters to the bank have them put in that if the city cleans it up it will be for 2 X your bid and then your bid gets approved WOW imagine that !


----------



## BRPPREO (Jul 19, 2014)

*Ummm.....*



Cherrysacs said:


> Yeah it gets old, the main problem when it comes to Bids/Rehab with AFAS is they have poor communication with their clients so nothing ever gets approved or even considered. It would be nice that if the problem was at high importance you could send it threw the app and it could get reviewed with 24Hrs, but no... You have to drive or whatever all the way home and upload the whole WO and then upload the Bid request and then sit on it for another month.


Most of us carry laptops, tablets and wireless internet cards to complete from site. I find it hard to believe that nothing ever gets approved. I get bid work all the time. It just depends on your knowledge and communication with your bid. You have to want the work in order to get it.


----------

